# How to Change BsNL Gprs IP Address!



## rahul964 (Jan 20, 2008)

Is There any Way through which I can Change My Bsnl Gprs Ip Address.

As You Know BsNL Gprs is "Dial Up Connection", Its Automatically Takes any Ip Address, 1 Thing I noticed that When Ever I connect to GPRS My IP Remain Same, How Can I Change It....Please Help ME!

MY BSNL IP ADDRESS: 218.248.65.65


----------



## Ravirdv (Jan 20, 2008)

no you cant change ur IP, u r behind NAT so the IP u specified is not ur IP its IP of gateway


----------

